# Happy Birthday, Otaku!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a little early, but I'm still up so here's a Happy Birthday for you, Gary! Have a lovely day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Otaku!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday to one of the best friends I have made here on this forum! Gary you are, without a doubt, the most intelligent and kind soul that has ever walked these halls and I am a better person for having known you. I hope that your birthday is as special as you are and that you have a fantastic day! Happy Birthday!









P.S. We'll have Halloween on Christmas....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Otaku. I hope you get all the Big Lot ravens you wished for.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Happy Birthday to one of the best friends I have made here on this forum! Gary you are, without a doubt, the most intelligent and kind soul that has ever walked these halls and I am a better person for having known you. I hope that your birthday is as special as you are and that you have a fantastic day! Happy Birthday!


Can't really get a better recommendation than that! Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, all! Birthdays can be a little like Halloween...fun and scary at the same time...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

A Very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy birthday, fellow lion!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

happy birthday, Otaku.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gary! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Otaku!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

